# Feal like a night ride



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Who's riding TN 
Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Ment feels like a night ride dam auto text l.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm riding in TN lol


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Me to


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

did a lil night ridin last night only bad thing was one of my buds lost his weddin ring


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jpence said:


> did a lil night ridin last night only bad thing was one of my buds lost his weddin ring


Maybe someone is trying to tell him something haha.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

well i went and found it today so all is well


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Where are y'all at in TN?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Im an hour from knoxville in mooresburg


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

jpence said:


> did a lil night ridin last night only bad thing was one of my buds lost his weddin ring


Lucky bazturd . . . Wish it was always that easy to get rid of the ring lol ! Jk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

jpence said:


> well i went and found it today so all is well


How the crap do you manage to find a ring that was lost mud riding? My brother list his keys one night riding and me , him and 12 others spent hours looking for a key chain with 30 keys or more ... Never found them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> Where are y'all at in TN?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Cordova tn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Murfreesboro here.


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

browland said:


> How the crap do you manage to find a ring that was lost mud riding? My brother list his keys one night riding and me , him and 12 others spent hours looking for a key chain with 30 keys or more ... Never found them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lucky i guess he had a good idea where it was at and sure enough it was there


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

ThaMule said:


> Murfreesboro here.


I'm in Columbia. Not too far from you. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Anyone out. Riding TN iam getting ready to go again ye haw 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

jprzr said:


> Anyone out. Riding TN iam getting ready to go again ye haw
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


What part of tn? 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would be but gf wouldn't let me drive home. So no bueno on riding. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

